# Time given for new COE submission



## dotnet14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently on a 573 visa for Master degree studies. My COE from current uni was cancelled 2 weeks ago as I wanted change to a new education provider and so didn't enroll for any courses for the semester.

It will be really appreciated if someone can tell me how much time the DIAC would give me to submit my new COE?


----------



## YasirAbbas (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,
Your visa is at risk at the moment as you are on student visa and got no valid/active COE at the moment. You urgently need to figure out the following;
1. You need a release letter from your University to enrol in to another University if you haven't studied for 6 months in your 'Principal' course.
2. If you have studied for more than 6 months in your principal course, you can change your University however if your visa was granted under "SVP", you cannot take admission in Non-SVP institutes unless;
a) You apply a new student visa (for Non-SVP institute)
b) you have been on SVP visa for more at least 12 months.

I hope this helps.

If you need any further help, you can call me at 0424050078.

Yasir (Education Consultant)


----------

